# Multivitamin



## fitbit27 (Dec 11, 2013)

Want opinions on magnums primer vita stack ?


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 12, 2013)

dont go too far into multi's....most are created equal.


----------



## Yaya (Dec 12, 2013)

target has a great multi...


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 12, 2013)

I thought Magnum made only rubbers....


----------



## fitbit27 (Dec 12, 2013)

Well it was recommended...has more than just multivitamin in it ...has omegas, antioxidants , electrolyte enrichments ,blood pressure control, digestive enzymes and muscle recovery


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 12, 2013)

ON makes a mens and womens multi.  thats as exotic as id ever go.


when companies try to cram everything under the sun into one pill it typically doesnt work like taking thing individually.  if you want antioxidents, drink tea instead of coffee, for digestive support get ur fiber intake higher, blood pressure shouldnt be an issue unless you are on cycle.  

recovery, dextrose/whey......and than a good meal.


----------



## Jada (Dec 12, 2013)

Vitamin shoppe once a day pill


----------



## Seeker (Dec 12, 2013)

From what you say  the ingredients are it sounds more like a cycle support supplement


----------



## fitbit27 (Dec 12, 2013)

No it comes in a pack of 8 pills


----------



## Seeker (Dec 12, 2013)

Holy moly! 60 bucks for a months supply. That's pretty steep for a multi. Fitbit is that you in your avi?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 12, 2013)

fitbit27 said:


> No it comes in a pack of 8 pills



Like animal pak. Taking all those pills got old with me fast!


----------



## fitbit27 (Dec 12, 2013)

Seeker said:


> Holy moly! 60 bucks for a months supply. That's pretty steep for a multi. Fitbit is that you in your avi?



Yah that's me


----------



## Seeker (Dec 12, 2013)

Looking pretty fit, Fitbit27. Nice work!  Yo, POB, color change.


----------



## mrdubbz (Dec 31, 2013)

I've used vitamin shoppe's brand and GNC's brands. I try to gauge the label and see if there is way too much of anything. My reasoning is it seems that my body is not using the majority of the excess nutrients, so it's a waste. I tend to now buy the cheaper of either of these brands since I feel like i'm not absorbing the majority of them. Anyone else has a similar experience?


----------



## j2048b (Dec 31, 2013)

If u want it all just get orange triad? Im not a vitamin taker... Food has what u need along with a greens supplement


----------



## Fsuphisig (Dec 31, 2013)

J20 said:


> If u want it all just get orange triad? Im not a vitamin taker... Food has what u need along with a greens supplement


Could you recommend a good greens supplement ? I been using publix brand multi, hope it actually absorbs


----------



## j2048b (Dec 31, 2013)

Fsuphisig said:


> Could you recommend a good greens supplement ? I been using publix brand multi, hope it actually absorbs



I havent used a greens supplement in a while, there are a bunch out there so hopefully someone can chime in? Sorry but i dont remember which one i use to use, there have to be better ones out there by now just google a bit


----------



## stonetag (Jan 1, 2014)

One a Day Men's 50 and senior discount Grand Slam at Dennys!


----------



## Night_Wing (Feb 4, 2014)

I use Nature's ways Alive, all natural from veggies and fruits. No artificial dyes or flavors. Other than that I've used opti-men and vitamin world's ultra man I believe it's called.


----------



## Pinkbear (Feb 4, 2014)

Kirkland performance   vitamin 300 for 15$


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 4, 2014)

Night_Wing said:


> I use Nature's ways Alive, all natural from veggies and fruits. No artificial dyes or flavors. Other than that I've used opti-men and vitamin world's ultra man I believe it's called.



Another vote for Nature's Way 'Alive'.


----------



## jersmith (Feb 17, 2014)

go for ON ZMA that product is best


----------



## number5 (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm going with on next time.


----------

